# Front Row on a Mac Mini



## Loafer (Jan 7, 2004)

it was only a matter of time....

the link also has links to download and tips on getting it running...

Jeez, Apple.....come on just release it will ya!!!

http://www.tuaw.com/2005/10/24/reader-video-front-row-on-a-mac-mini/


----------



## macsackbut (Dec 15, 2004)

You JUST beat me to it.  The TUAW website links to instructions that include downloading "a torrent for a hack version of the new Front Row application for the new iMacs."


----------



## capitalK (Oct 21, 2003)

Sounds great. Hopefully this puts a fire under Apple to release it seperately for other Macs.

I think I'll wait to install it and hope Apple releases it.


----------



## wonderings (Jun 10, 2003)

Was trying the download, but it doesnt seem to work for me, will have to try when I get home.


----------



## Loafer (Jan 7, 2004)

I've downloaded it but won't have time to install until later.

I'll let you guys know how I get on


----------



## moonsocket (Apr 1, 2002)

I installed and got it to work. very nice little app.


----------



## kevs~just kevs (Mar 21, 2005)

is the remote available to buy? How do you use it without the Apple remote?


----------



## moonsocket (Apr 1, 2002)

you use the keyboard


----------



## kevs~just kevs (Mar 21, 2005)

I guess i'm not seeing the value of the application if you're not using the remote... can anyone enlighten me?


----------



## Loafer (Jan 7, 2004)

kevs~just kevs said:


> I guess i'm not seeing the value of the application if you're not using the remote... can anyone enlighten me?


for fun!!!


----------



## Applelover (Mar 6, 2005)

I wish there was this app for an ibook :-(


----------



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

You can use the keyboard to activate it. If you have a USB-based remote, you can program the buttons on the remote to match those of Front Row's keyboard commands, therefore giving you access/control remotely.

I installed this as well and it's quite impressive.  Some parts of it are buggy, but overall a nice job.


----------



## wonderings (Jun 10, 2003)

how do you activate it? I have it, but cant seem to get it to work, how do you start it? Can someone give me a step by step?


----------



## najibs (Feb 27, 2005)

ive installed it as per the instructions, but, when i try to launch the app, it doesnt do anything....i double click forntrow.app and the screen doesnt change...it just shows FRONT ROW on the top left of the screen and thats it...any ideas?


----------



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

najibs said:


> ive installed it as per the instructions, but, when i try to launch the app, it doesnt do anything....i double click forntrow.app and the screen doesnt change...it just shows FRONT ROW on the top left of the screen and thats it...any ideas?


Once the app is selected, hit "Esc" to activate it.


----------



## Chealion (Jan 16, 2001)

Another thread on this was already deleted. Discussion will be fine, but let's not have any discussion in how to use get the software on your computer. That's for other sites. We didn't allow instructions on how to install Tiger x86, and we can't allow instructions for Front Row.

Either way, the application is included if you own a new iMac G5 (the current model). If you don't, you don't own the application.


----------



## wonderings (Jun 10, 2003)

thanks, and wow, very impressive at first glance


----------



## capitalK (Oct 21, 2003)

Also I think people are getting it to work with bluetooth phones.


----------



## trump (Dec 7, 2004)

this is incredible! I'd gladly pay for this app. Later I'll get cracking on getting it to work with my phone (Sony Ericson T610)


----------



## tedj (Sep 9, 2004)

wow!! this is the most impressed I've been since my father bought the Bondi blue imac 233. 

I can't believe apple won't sell this separately. I would actually have payed for it. not now. their loss....


----------



## tedj (Sep 9, 2004)

kevs~just kevs said:


> I guess i'm not seeing the value of the application if you're not using the remote... can anyone enlighten me?




bluetooth keyboard, to state the obvious....


----------



## gmark2000 (Jun 4, 2003)

Now has anyone actually got it working perfectly without DVD player problems or stuttering iTunes? If so, what are you running this app on??


----------



## capitalK (Oct 21, 2003)

tedj said:


> wow!! this is the most impressed I've been since my father bought the Bondi blue imac 233.
> 
> I can't believe apple won't sell this separately. I would actually have payed for it. not now. their loss....


I'm also surprised they didn't include this with the new PowerBooks. They have S-Video out and are easy to cart around to a TV. Great for photographers doing slideshows on the go.


----------



## Guest (Oct 25, 2005)

CarbonKen said:


> I'm also surprised they didn't include this with the new PowerBooks. They have S-Video out and are easy to cart around to a TV. Great for photographers doing slideshows on the go.


Yep I am really surprised on this as well. Sitting here with my brand new powerbook without IR on it  DOH


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

Man this is GREAT!! Gonna try this on my Mac Mini in the living room that's connected to my TV!

For a remote, I'm using the Keyspan Digital Media Remote:











(Goodness. i'm only a few posts away from the big five-oh-oh-oh!!  )


----------



## Loafer (Jan 7, 2004)

After playing around with it I really don't have much need for it on my work computer but if Apple released this on a Mac Mini....I would, deffinately use it downstairs with the TV, without a doubt.

Something Apple should consider doing though is being able remotely access the same info on another computer on a local network.

I upload photo's, download tunes and make movies all on my desk top computer, I wouldn't do this in front of the TV, as Apple well know.....it would be a pain then to have to copy it all onto the Mac Mini by the TV to access.

Maybe even a wireless set top router that you can use the remote control with would be a better idea in that case ?
Although DVD playing would be a pain.


----------



## Another_Paul (Sep 20, 2005)

Does it work with Panther at all?


----------



## comprehab (May 28, 2005)

Going to try it out tonight on my powerbook...will be able to use my BT cell phone as a remote (hopefully)


----------



## xorpion (Jul 26, 2002)

what are the system requirements for front row. is it worth even attempting on a g3 ibook? i dont wanna try it on my mini.


----------



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

xorpion said:


> what are the system requirements for front row. is it worth even attempting on a g3 ibook? i dont wanna try it on my mini.


It'll be slow as hell on an iBook G3 that's of any significant age. I have it running on my Mac mini and it's sweet!


----------



## overkill (May 15, 2005)

got Front Row working on my Mini with no issues (so far!), even got a nice little Apple Remote icon for it on the doc  im very impressed at how it flows on my mini...


----------



## used to be jwoodget (Aug 22, 2002)

overkill said:


> got Front Row working on my Mini with no issues (so far!), even got a nice little Apple Remote icon for it on the doc  im very impressed at how it flows on my mini...


Have you gotten the DVD player to work too?

I think its almost a given that Apple will release Front Row as part of iLife 06 (perhaps along with a remote IR adaptor). They should sell a bunch of this software!


----------



## overkill (May 15, 2005)

dvd did not work, it did try to read the dvd but failed...was the last component that i got around to testing. the app runs okay for my mini system (256ram) and i cant complain for what it is.

running the picture slideshow took a while to compile the images and then generate the slideshow, but still works well. listening to music is fine as well. was able to view movie trailers as well in Front Row. i will continue to test it out, but im happy for the functionality that i got out of it so far


----------



## wonderings (Jun 10, 2003)

no dvd use here either. I thought I read that it was hacked for others to use it, maybe something happened there. iTunes, and movie, and iPhoto all work great on my work mac Dual 1,25 ghz G4 with a gig of ram and tiger


----------



## Blain_132 (Aug 22, 2005)

honestly i couldnt care less for all this front row stuff its really not that much of an advantage


----------



## trump (Dec 7, 2004)

well I have it working on my iBook, works perfect except for DVDs (no stuttering or anything with iTunes). Best of all I got my cellphone working as a remote thanks to a nifty lil app called Romeo. Now, I'm working on getting my iBook hooked up to my TV - soon enough I'll have a portable media centre


----------



## comprehab (May 28, 2005)

Got it running on my powerbook, haven't tried configuring my BT phone yet, or tried dvds....will update post later on..


----------



## gmark2000 (Jun 4, 2003)

So from what I surmise from all the websites I have read, no one has clearly stated unequivocally that EVERY FEATURE works flawlessly on their Macs.

Until that magic time, I'm not putting any of this "Voodoo" on any of my machines.


----------



## audiodan (Sep 26, 2005)

How do I get fron row on my mini? And how do I operate it without the remote?


----------



## comprehab (May 28, 2005)

It simply is having trouble communicating with the DVD player ( i encountered this problem like everyone else)...every other aspect works flawlessly for me. MOvie trailers work great, and i tunes is awesome.
My favourite thing is, when you exit front row, the graphics effects as it boxes up and goes back to your desktop. It looks SWEEEET. 
I just need to figure out how to get my BT phone to work. Anyone have any ideas on that (Sony Ericsson S710a)


----------



## comprehab (May 28, 2005)

audiodan said:


> How do I get fron row on my mini? And how do I operate it without the remote?


We can't discuss how to get it...To operate it without a remote you will have to use your kb, or a BT cell phone.


----------



## audiodan (Sep 26, 2005)

Why cant you discuss it?


----------



## audiodan (Sep 26, 2005)

Any reason at all?


----------



## trump (Dec 7, 2004)

comprehab said:


> It simply is having trouble communicating with the DVD player ( i encountered this problem like everyone else)...every other aspect works flawlessly for me. MOvie trailers work great, and i tunes is awesome.
> My favourite thing is, when you exit front row, the graphics effects as it boxes up and goes back to your desktop. It looks SWEEEET.
> I just need to figure out how to get my BT phone to work. Anyone have any ideas on that (Sony Ericsson S710a)


1. Get Romeo (http://macupdate.com/info.php/id/11038)
2. Create a new Menu item (choose dialogue is you want to use the joystick)
3. Put the Applescript you got from you-know-where as a command for when you press the 0 key (this will launch FrontRow, and any key will work - I just found 0 to be best)
4. you'll figure it out 

Note: the Romeo App appears in Connect -> Accessories (last item)


----------



## comprehab (May 28, 2005)

Alright thanks, i just installed Sailing Clicker, it is supost to support my phone aswell, but if it doesn't work out i will try what you reccomended.


----------



## trump (Dec 7, 2004)

audiodan said:


> Any reason at all?


the process of getting front row on any Mac except a brand new iMac is illegal. So to avoid any trouble with Apple, we aren't allowed to discuss that aspect of the program. You "DIGG" it?


----------



## trump (Dec 7, 2004)

comprehab said:


> Alright thanks, i just installed Sailing Clicker, it is supost to support my phone aswell, but if it doesn't work out i will try what you reccomended.


doesn't sailing clicker cost money?


----------



## comprehab (May 28, 2005)

Thats what i heard from another user via iChat but i downloaded it off versrion tracker and was never prompted to pay or for a serial #....but that said, i can't get it to work, so i am going to try your option.


----------



## darkscot (Nov 13, 2003)

is there any point in using this hack if you don't have BT? Isn't it just a fancy interface to the iApps? I'd like to start using my Mini more hooked up to the TV but don't have BT on it.


----------



## comprehab (May 28, 2005)

Hmm,well it looks very pretty, i would have installed it even if i didn'y have BT simply because it is as you said a very fancy interface. It is just a fun little app, not very practical if you don't have BT, but fun none the less.


----------



## overkill (May 15, 2005)

it is a nice fun app to play with indeed. i dont have a BT phone to use with it, but i still like the flow to it and how simple the design is for it


----------



## Bajan (Apr 11, 2004)

Fun application but a tad slow on my iBook G4. Now if I could only put in a G5......


----------



## xorpion (Jul 26, 2002)

k this is weird. i installed it on my ibook g3 and as expected its a bit choppy. the weird thing is the when it does its spinning thing through the icons, the word is upside down. so 'videos', 'music', 'photos', and 'dvd' are all upside down. how odd.

its still upside down in the next window too.


----------



## depmode101 (Sep 4, 2002)

> Something Apple should consider doing though is being able remotely access the same info on another computer on a local network.


dont mean to steal the thread but i noticed someone mentioned something about how apple should work on something to be able to network files from one mac to another and wanted to share the fact that apple does have this built into OSX (i think it even existed pre-osx as well)

http://www.apple.com/support/tiger/network/


----------



## comprehab (May 28, 2005)

Still having trouble setting up my phone, it seems after i installed salling clicker my phone and powerbook stopped working together, now they wont "talk" with each other


----------



## Loafer (Jan 7, 2004)

depmode101 said:


> dont mean to steal the thread but i noticed someone mentioned something about how apple should work on something to be able to network files from one mac to another and wanted to share the fact that apple does have this built into OSX (i think it even existed pre-osx as well)
> 
> http://www.apple.com/support/tiger/network/


but could this supported in Front Row......thays the clincher for me.

Apple must know that the machine people do all their iLife prep. work on isn't necessarily the same one they want to view it on with the family right ?


----------



## Vexel (Jan 30, 2005)

So, with everyone and their dog able to run Frontrow. How long will it take before Apple releases it to the public?  I'd pay for it.. especially with DVD playback and such. This is a great application for all computers. I'd be hooking my iBook to the TV for sure to watch movies.. not to mention projectors! 

Who wants to venture guesses?


----------



## da_jonesy (Jun 26, 2003)

Vexel said:


> So, with everyone and their dog able to run Frontrow. How long will it take before Apple releases it to the public?  I'd pay for it.. especially with DVD playback and such. This is a great application for all computers. I'd be hooking my iBook to the TV for sure to watch movies.. not to mention projectors!
> 
> Who wants to venture guesses?


Here is how it should play out... 

Apple releases Frontrow as part of iLife 06. 

Apple then releases the Airport Video Express. Very much like the current Airport Express except that it also includes an S-Video and HDMI video port to plug into your TV. Video will display at either 480i or 720p and will be streamed from your Mac just like AirTunes.

Their is already a product from Elgato that does something similiar called eyeHome. This is a NO BRAINER.


----------



## gmark2000 (Jun 4, 2003)

Vexel said:


> So, with everyone and their dog able to run Frontrow...


Yes, but as I said, no one has said that everything works perfectly. There obviously are some DVD issues.



da_jonesy said:


> Apple releases Frontrow as part of iLife 06.
> 
> Apple then releases the Airport Video Express... There is already a product from Elgato that does something similiar called eyeHome.


I can see this happening for sure. Especially since Front Row is out of the bag now.


----------



## ColBalt (May 16, 2005)

I'm using my BT MX900 Mouse as my remote using ControllerMate. Works Great! I did notice problems tring to activate some iPhoto Folders and discovered that iPhoto's default is to play music from an embedded file. I used plistEdit Pro to edit iPhoto's preferences to disable the default references too play music from embedded files. You'll need to edit all "com.apple.iPhoto.plist" files on your system to prevent conficts. Works now.  The odd crash still. But all in all. I like! 
Cheers


----------



## used to be jwoodget (Aug 22, 2002)

Have it working on my 1.25 GHz Mac mini hooked up to a 37" Aquos LCD TV (via DVI) and Bose speakers. Stunning. The only hitch is that the Apple movie trailer site is a little slow in streaming and Front Row doesn't buffer well. But once downloaded, the trailers look spectacular. DVDs also work well (with the new version of DVD player). iTunes video quality isn't great but that's because they're 320x240 (on a 1024-768 screen...). It all works using Salling Clicker via my BlueTooth cell phone. Configuration is a snap if you've ever used drag n'drop scripts. Apple would be nuts not to release this as part of iLife 06. I'll buy it in a second. Am seriously considering a Belkin remote so my wife can use it without my cell phone.....

Front Row realises the built-in potential of the Mac mini. Some people are content to watch movies, etc. on a 20" screen. Others want it on a real TV screen.


----------



## saxamaphone (May 18, 2004)

What new version of DVD player, Woodget?


----------



## tedj (Sep 9, 2004)

the one bundled with the new imacs...


----------



## used to be jwoodget (Aug 22, 2002)

Yes, Apple Video Player 4.6.2 You'll have to seek it out. I wonder if many of these components will be updated in 10.4.3?


----------



## gmark2000 (Jun 4, 2003)

This all still seems "kludgey" to me still. Are there any reports of it running perfectly? If so, what is the hardware?


----------



## used to be jwoodget (Aug 22, 2002)

It's running virtually perfectly on my mini..... The movie trailer delays are not related to hardware and the quality is phenomenal. Indeed, there is a "crack" package out there that brings all of the elements together.... It's not plug and play like the iMac but it took me 30 mins to get it all running. If you want a PnP solution you'll have to wait for Apple (perhaps at MacWorld?).


----------



## Ants (May 6, 2003)

Running very well for me too - on a G4 Powerbook with lots of ram!


----------



## comprehab (May 28, 2005)

Front row no longer works with the software update....


----------



## Ants (May 6, 2003)

maybe I'll wait and enjoy FR for a while longer before moving to 10.4.3

thanks for the heads up.


----------



## used to be jwoodget (Aug 22, 2002)

It's supposedly the Applescript launch script that breaks. If so, you might try the Cocoa-based version of Front Row Runner. I won't update my mini. It's running well and Front Row is too cool....


----------



## Digital_Gary (Sep 18, 2003)

So I decided to have a go with FR on my Mini media center. Works quite well but I think I will delete it due to a small issue. I wondered if anyone else had the same problem with their mini. 

I ran iTunes through FR for a few hours on Sunday. After I quit, the fans on my Mini were screaming. I had closed all other programs as well and was surprised it didn't cool down enough in the half hour I left it. It continued until I rebooted and then it was fine. Anyone else?


----------

